# LATEST HAUL... oh boyy



## Amberrr (Jan 18, 2008)

This is my haul of the past week. I feel broke now.








Okay...

TOP (non mac) - Rev-Upper, BM Foundation x2, BM Mineral Veil, BM Bronzer, UDPP, Max Factor Volume Couture

Bottom - Studio Fix Fluid, Studio Fix Powder (NW25 & NW30, for when I get darker/lighter), Belightful <3, Select Cover-Up x2








TOP - Amber Lights, Black Tied, Star Violey, Naked Lunch, Expensive Pink

BOTTOM - Brushes... finally time to replace my old ones as they were quite beat up.. (they're still a little wet from cleaning)







Gotta love hauls


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 18, 2008)

yay! nice haul! 

enjoy!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, great haul!  Enjoy!​


----------



## Jot (Jan 18, 2008)

wow mega haul. nice one x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 18, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## FK79 (Jan 18, 2008)

Great haul


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice stuff...I'm jealous of your brushes!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 18, 2008)

*Beautiful! Wowee! 

     (You just decided me* *on using Star Violet Today-Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing! 

            (I'm green! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to haul, me, too, me too!! )

May your Goodies bring you hours of Pleasure!!

    xxCherylFaithxx

*


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 18, 2008)

lotsa stuff hehe enjoy~!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 18, 2008)

Fantastic haul!!  I want those brushes!!  Enjoy!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 18, 2008)

only a week??!!...haha lucky you..I love everything, enjjoy your new goodies!!


----------



## Amberrr (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_only a week??!!...haha lucky you..I love everything, enjjoy your new goodies!!_

 

Haha yeah.. I save up money for one good day or few days of shopping.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 18, 2008)

Lovely haulage!!! Have fun..


----------



## nikki (Jan 18, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome haul!
i'm still new to MAC!
but planning a haul perhaps this weekend!
i really am wanting amber lights!


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2008)

great haul


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 20, 2008)

Great haul! I want those brushes.


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 21, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## ancilla (Jan 23, 2008)

oooh, looks like a lot of fun! enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow that's quite a haul...enjoy!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 23, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## Rubiez (Jan 24, 2008)

Such delicious looking brushes! Even wet....xD


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice Haul!

GREAT idea to save, save, save, and THEN buy lots of stuff!!

I'm going to try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jan 24, 2008)

im so jealous of your brushes! enjoy!


----------



## winterwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

WOW...that is a HUGE haul! Nice going, haha. Amber Lights is one of my all time favorites, lots of good choices you made there missy!


----------

